
Ask HN: Would a job board aggregating one language be interesting? - leonagano
My idea is to aggregate Java jobs from different jobs sites. But it could be replicated for different technologies, industries....<p>What do you think?
======
eb0la
Simply put, it's a dog-eat-dog kind of business. You'll be competing with
established giants like monster/linkedin/stackoverflow, niche sites, country-
specific-sites, other web spammers, etc...

This bussiness has built-in churn: if you do it well, you'll loose users. Word
might spread, but you'll eventually loose users.

So, if you're brave enough to do this, do it differently:

\- Build something that makes you a better $LANGUAGE developer.

\- Build something that helps you transition from $JOBTITLE to $NEXTJOB.

And put a very restricted job board on it for people that's interested in
getting better at his/her job.

That brings more value and probably you can monetize it better.

------
kostarelo
I guess your goal is to filter job ads based on technologies and I believe
that there are already quite a few ways to do that, SO Jobs for example. Maybe
there's another need there?

~~~
leonagano
Could be a Java board filtered by frameworks for example

~~~
kostarelo
Go to [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs) and hit
the Gear icon next to the Create Alert button.

~~~
leonagano
Thanks! I'm always browsing around SO jobs, but I also have to go to different
websites every couple of days looking for new opportunities. The idea is to
have a single point to search for one language specific jobs

~~~
mvid
Wouldn’t it be just another point you’d have to check? Or do you plan on
scraping the other more popular boards

~~~
leonagano
I'm planning to get jobs from the 5 or 6 most popular ones

------
Ice_cream_suit
And which legal team do you plan to use, when you are sued by multiple job
sites ?

After all, you will be effectively stealing their content.

